# Anyone have the latest version of Swype?



## Mesmerizeuser (Oct 10, 2011)

Swype's installer is broken. They have made it clear on their forums that they are putting little effort (if any) into fixing it. Does anyone have the latest version of Swype (not the installer) in .apk form?


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's one I use that's ICS themed:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/88ar62071w8ghr0/SWYPE-ICS.apk


----------



## Mesmerizeuser (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, that worked great. Of course, an hour after I get it installed Swype fixes the issue (which lasted several days).


----------

